# herb & spice combinations



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Just looking for some herb/spice combination recommendations. More savory, but sweet are welcome too.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

what is it for? meat? what kind of meat?


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

this is an incredibly broad question. you will probably get more feedback if you specified what you're cooking.


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I am infusing oils for a line of gourmet popcorns i been asked to create. just looking for some ideas.


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

its still, unfortunately a too broad a question, as it appears that almost any combination of anything will be okay here? are there any perameters? any expectations?

you could always check out this website; its one of my favourites, and I've created some magical flavour combinations with it when I have little experience with the particular ingredients: FoodPairing - Combining foods for new tastes


----------



## paulgreen3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Look online for the book - Herb Mixtures & Spicy Blends by Maggie Oster.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

for popcorn eh? You been working on this a while iirc.  Garlic, ginger and soy.  honey mustard.  rosemary and thyme with a hint of anise.  Mae Ploy, I love this stuff.  caramelized onions. butternut and tarragon with coconut milk and coriander.  there is the whole realm of curries in general or trying for Chili verde or Chili Colorado


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

Foodie4life said:


> I am infusing oils for a line of gourmet popcorns i been asked to create. just looking for some ideas.


i infuse Pomace oil with garlic cloves, fresh rosemary, fresh thyme, fresh oregano/marjoram, and chopped chilli peppers.

place the oil and herbs, garlic, chilli's etc in a thick bottomed pan and heat slowly to a temperature of 90deg celcius no higher, take of the heat and leave to cool before using. then gently warm the oil through before using as desired either in a bain marie or microwave


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't forget ground hot chili--it goes great with popcorn. I dust my freshly popped popcorn with very finely ground salt and a little chili--yum!

George (author of What Recipes Don't Telll You)


----------

